# Spooky old tree



## jackrat (May 27, 2010)

This is a big old dead post oak on the back of my forty.


----------



## terryo (May 27, 2010)

It looks like a big old Bonsai. what beautiful property you have.


----------



## chadk (May 27, 2010)

I bet it protects the bodies you have buried there quite nicely!


----------



## jackrat (May 27, 2010)

It's where the family and I go to commune with the Dark One.LOL


----------



## Kristina (May 27, 2010)

Dig it up and send it to me, lol. That is freaking AWESOME


----------



## dmmj (May 27, 2010)

Look a little like the poltergeist tree.


----------



## TortieGal (May 27, 2010)

Is that poison oak growing up it? Neat looking tree.


----------



## Isa (May 28, 2010)

Wow, what a beautiful tree  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jackrat (May 28, 2010)

Yeah,it's got poison ivy and honeysuckle all over it.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 29, 2010)

Calling Ichabod Crane and a dark, stormy night...


----------

